# Feeding pregnant does...



## VickieB (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been feeding all my rabbits 1 cup of feed a day. Should we be feeding pregnant does more? Also, once the babies are born and she is nursing them do you feed the does more during this time and if so, how much?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 29, 2013)

When they are born, we give them all the pellets they want.


----------



## secuono (Apr 29, 2013)

What breed do you have?
Meat rabbits don't need much more than 3/4 cup.
I feed does who will kindle in a week more and then continue feeding them extra until 1wk before weaning. 
I also feed pregnant does a bit more the first 3 wks, just because they are small and it's hard to see a difference, does not mean they don't need more food while pregnant.


----------



## DianeS (Apr 29, 2013)

Once I *know* the doe is pregnant, I start free-feeding, keeping food in the feeder all the time. But that's not usually until a couple days before kindling, when the rabbit starts nesting and I can feel the kits for sure. (Incidentally, my does tend to not eat much - if at all - the day they'll kindle.)

I continue free feeding until the kits are in their own cages, then I free feed the kits alone until they're about 6 months.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 29, 2013)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Once I *know* the doe is pregnant, I start free-feeding, keeping food in the feeder all the time. But that's not usually until a couple days before kindling, when the rabbit starts nesting and I can feel the kits for sure. (Incidentally, my does tend to not eat much - if at all - the day they'll kindle.)
> 
> I continue free feeding until the kits are in their own cages, then I free feed the kits alone until they're about 6 months.


*X2. I usually start free feeding at about 2 weeks pregnant. *


----------



## VickieB (Apr 30, 2013)

The friend I bought them from tells me they are Production White. Her original stock came from Texas A&M and were a cross between the NZWs and Altex. The largest female is 9 pounds, and the other is probably (I haven't weighed her) around 8 pounds. 

Diane, you say yours don't eat much the day of kindling? I've noticed both of mine that are bred not eating much at all. Yesterday one hardly touched her food. They've been laying around a lot more than the other rabbits too. But tomorrow is the day I'm supposed to put in the box! I'm wondering if I should put them in early...  (I still have to make a large door in the cages just so I can get the box in. I had planned on doing that today.  :/    )


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

*I always put my nestboxes in early. They like to get accustomed to them and hop in and out and they can build nests for a few days in advance. Plus it avoids any "oopsies forgot to put it in's".*


----------



## Citylife (Apr 30, 2013)

I increase my does food intake the last week of pregnancy by about 20%.  I have found if I free feed to long the kits are to large and the labor is difficult.  Once kits are born we free feed till kits are weaned.  But, I also have litters with 8-12 kits.  My NZW does are around 8 lbs.  If we were to have a litter of 4 kits we would adjust the food as they will not need as much.  Remember though, know your rabbits! Some need more or less then others. We rebreed ours back when the kits are 4 weeks old, for most of our does. I have a couple that need a bit more time to get condition back.


----------



## VickieB (May 1, 2013)

The kindle date for my does is Sunday. I was supposed to put the boxes in today, but I went ahead and put them in yesterday since they have pulled back on their eating. They were excited to see the boxes and have been in rearrainging the wood shavings. I noticed they had started pulling hair when I went out to check on them this morning. There's a little hair in the nesting boxes.

We're getting excited about having baby bunnies. My sister and I went together when I bought the bunnies. She bought 3 does and had them all bred so we're both expecting babies on the same day. This is a first experience with rabbits for both of us so we are learning about all of this at the same time.


----------



## Citylife (May 1, 2013)

Good luck to you VickieB, sounds like they will have them in the next 24 hours.
Look forward to hearing what you have.


----------



## nawma (May 5, 2013)

Ive had a lot better luck at getting healthy kits and moms by giving my pregnant does 1/4 cup of calf manna each day after they are bred. I continue this until kits are weaned.


----------



## brentr (May 5, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> Ive had a lot better luck at getting healthy kits and moms by giving my pregnant does 1/4 cup of calf manna each day after they are bred. I continue this until kits are weaned.


Do you give that 1/4 cup calf manna in place of or in addition to what you usually feed?  Not trying to sound critical, but 1/4 cup of calf manna is a lot to give a rabbit on a daily basis IF that is in addition to regular feed.  It is a much richer feed than regular rabbit pellets.  But if it works for you...every owner knows their rabbits best!

I supplement my does with 1 tablespoon calf manna daily starting the day they kindle.  That is in addition to free feeding 15% protein rabbit pellets.  I up my doe's feed to about 1.5X what I usually feed starting about day 17 of gestation.  Upon kindling, they get free fed plus the supplement.  Free feeding continues until weaning.


----------



## VickieB (May 5, 2013)

What is Calf Manna and where do you get it?


----------



## nawma (May 8, 2013)

Calf manna is a pellet that is available at all feed stores. I get mine at Tractor Supply.  I do give 1/4 cup in addition to regular feed. All my pregnant does have done great on it. I continue it till I begin to wean.


----------

